# Family Decal for your truck



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I just love this and have ordered a 'Family' for my truck rear window.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Those are cool as he!! until you park your truck at a popular trail and some libtard keys or damaged your truck in some way. Those people are wack jobs. As much as id love to ram my beliefs down their throat about my archery addiction i leave the cool stickers off my windows because it just gives me unwanted attention from the wrong crowd.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yikes.

If I wanted to break into a vehicle and steal a firearm I would look for a sticker like that.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd need a larger back window


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Reminds me of the old "Red Mist" T-shirts. Became politically incorrect and draws attention. Fun- yes.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> I'd need a larger back window


I'd have to own a bus! :mrgreen:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I cast no stones here, but for the "decals cause break-ins" crowd I would suggest the following: Google this phrase "car break-in prevention", open any of the listed articles on prevention tips, and do a find on any article for the word 'decal'. I did not find one single mention of keeping any decals off the vehicle as a prevention tip. These articles are from national insurance, police, and news agencies. If there were any evidence or studies that indicate that decals are a cause of automobile break-ins or vandalism, I would expect somebody's prevention tip list would warn against doing that and I did not find any that did.

I can respect anybody's choice to not display decals on their vehicles. But I would respectfully submit to you that saying the reason is because they will make you a target for break-ins or vandalism is not backed up by any quantifying studies by any reputable federal, state, or private agencies. My friend' girlfriend's uncle had a break-in of his truck with an NRA sticker on it isn't cutting it.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I dont personally feel the need to advertise everything I own.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is cool, but....You can read a few first person accounts of vandalism on this forum from trailheads. For the same reason, I keep my college team choice unadvertised, too many "classless" people out there. :mrgreen:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> You can read a few first person accounts of vandalism on this forum from trailheads.


That is a true statement; I've read some of them. But can you unequivocally state with 100% certainty that the REASON for the vandalism was a window sticker or bumper sticker? If you can, please cite a reference that will substantiate it.

:O--O:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You know dubob, it doesn't matter what we may personally believe, as the old statement goes.."perception is reality". I think that the first thing that would come into the mind of the average person when they see a sticker like that on someones truck is "wack job". Now don't get all defensive and think I am calling you that, just sayin


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I think that the first thing that would come into the mind of the average person when they see a sticker like that on someones truck is "wack job". Now don't get all defensive and think I am calling you that, just sayin


I take no offense from your statements but I fail to see the relevance. How does what people MIGHT think about the owner after seeing these decals on a truck relate to whether or not they increase the likelihood of a vehicle/home break-in or vandalism? Sorry BP, you lost me on that one.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Gee, my post had nothing to do with break-in's. I guess I'll re-read your first post again, I assumed this posting was about your views on this sticker and a call for our views on the decal. It just somehow morphed into a posting on break-in's.
OK, I'll comment on break-ins/vandalism...I don't think the decal would effect the number of break-ins much, but vandalisms...oh yeah, you'd be just asking for a key job. But what the heck, if your hunting truck looks like mine, what's one more scratch among friends. 
PS, I wouldn't recommend that decal on the little woman's minivan...she'd just be embarrass all to H***


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> ...For the same reason, I keep my college team choice unadvertised, too many "classless" people out there. :mrgreen:


Or is it just the shame, Huge? :lol:


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't say for sure that a car is more likely to get broken into if it has a gun decal on it, but if I was a bad guy and I needed a gun, or wanted something valuable to sell, a car with a gun decal on it would probably be the first one I'd pick...of course I'd be sure the owner wasn't around first.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> PS, I wouldn't recommend that decal on the little woman's minivan...she'd just be embarrass all to H***


 -_O-

Okay, now you've got me laughing. The little women drives an SUV, shoots compititive shotgun sports, shoots recreational pistols, and has her own CCW. So no, I don't really think she is going to be embarressed by these decals.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd think if a truck was stolen with decals on it like that it would just be that much easier for the police to spot and recover. 

Seems to me it would be a poor target for theft. 

Now the wackos gun grabber nuts, I could see it as an easy target for vandalism by them.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I like to stay neutral on my vehicle, even outdoor fishing and hunting stickers I worry about a peta person keying the car. Just not worth it to show everyone that you're a hunter or gun owner. Same thing with political decals and what not. I did like the decal dubob and do whatever makes ya happy!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Should I worry now? I have a UWN sticker on my corolla.


----------

